# Yo Argentino, Yo Mexicano yo....



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 25, 2010)

Hola amigos, webiando  me tope con esto y para mi sorpresa, solo deberiamos cambiarle algunos Nombres para reflejar la realidad y el pensamiento de los Argentinos, 



http://www.youtube.com/user/leonz28



Ahora reflexionando, esto es pura coincidencia??, o es el resultado de acciones deliberadas de Alguna superpotencia o Grupo de superpoderosos. Que lenta pero constantemente en los ultimos años nos han moldeado a su conveniencia. 

Con esto me surgen algunas dudas que quiero compartir con ustedes. 



1° Cuantos paises Comparten este modelo.

2° Es solo de este lado del charco???

3° Ya estamos totalmente moldeados( a punto caramelo) o todabia falta 

    atontarnos mas??.

4° Cual sera el destino para el cual nos han preparado??

5° Estara Internet Involucrado en este super complot, Tendran razon con respecto a 
    las redes sociales. ???

6° Estamos comprando espejitos de nuevo???

En fin...

EL Hombre que no conoce la Historia esta dispuesto a repetirlo...

Saludos espero sus comentarios


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Abr 25, 2010)

El mismo cuento... ¿No te parece mucha coincidencia?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/argentino-otro-argentino-29829/#post241410

Saludos.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 25, 2010)

Desafortunadamente ese abuso de poder siempre se ha dado a lo largo de toda la historia y siempre se dara hasta que el pueblo se canse y arme una revolucion y despues cambiara el gobierno y volvera el ciclo... 

En lo personal la unica manera de romper el ciclo es enseñarle al pueblo a pensar... desafortunadamente hay que romper la ley de pareto (80-20) que dice que el 20% de la poblacion hace el 80% del trabajo... si ese 20% se cansa de hacer su trabajo entonces va a abusar del 80% de la poblacion y el ciclo comenzara de nuevo...


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 25, 2010)

jajaja mira voss Andres, 

Y vos que pensas?? encuadra a tu pais.

O este es un video de "Lectura Amplia"

Saludos


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 12, 2010)

Hay que tener en cuenta que casi todos los paises de Latinoamérica compartimos una historia y un presente común:
- Colonización por España y Portugal (masacres y sometimiento de indígenas, importación de esclavos africanos, cristianización, formación de los Virreynatos....)  ; 
- Las revoluciones liberales comenzadas hace 200 años atrás y el establecimiento de "economías de mercado" y "democracias representativas";
-  La influencia del Primer Mundo (prestamos y "recomendaciones" del FMI, la "guerra contra la subversión", ahora la "guerra contra el terrorismo", globalización.....);
- Repetidas dictaduras por todas partes, a menudo apoyadas por el "vecino del norte";
- ....

De ahí que el verso sea mas o menos el mismo en todo el continente. Igual, en ese discurso (el del video) hay un enfoque bastante confuso: vincula actitudes individuales del común de la gente con la no-acción y/o la corrupción estatal; muestra a los dictadores como gente que hizo cumplir la ley (a mano dura, pero la hizo cumplir), asimila al empresario como un ciudadano común y corriente...

Yo no tomaría ese video como un diagnóstico. Lo veo como una propaganda de libre mercado: el estado no debe meterse en los "asuntos privados"  (lease libertad de empresa, de prensa, de comercio....), por lo tanto prima la libertad, pero la corrupción de la propia sociedad impide su buen desarrollo. El sistema funciona (y es el mejor que existe) pero la sociedad está podrida y eso lo explica todo: la contaminación, la impunidad, la falta de modales.... todo.

Y el video del hilo que propuso Andrés es una repetición de este video que publicás, justamente. Y lindo debate tuvimos ahí.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (May 12, 2010)

alejandrow999 dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que casi todos los paises de Latinoamérica compartimos una historia y un presente común:



Me recordaste el programa del History Channel: Unidos por la historia

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nepper (May 12, 2010)

imprecionante la increible relación que encuentro con la argentina... pero hasta el más mínimo detalle...
pero... es muy dificil que alguien viviendo a la "mejicana" recapitule con este video.

Hoy mismo me sucedió algo relacionado:
Saliendo de la universidad, me tomo un colectivo (Bus, transporte público) hacia mi casa, un muchacho pone su celular a todo lo que da unas musicas bailanteras de por aquí. Un hombre de edad avanzada, ciertamente molesto por el "ruido", se levanta y le pide amablemente (yo fuí testigo) que baje el volumen o lo apague, que si vá a escuchar música, que lo haga solo el. Este muchacho medio ofendido, le responde que sol quiere escuchar un tema, aceptando lo que dice el muchacho, el hombre vuelve a su asiento. Al cabo de 5 temas, el muchacho no apagó el celular... y realmente era molesto...
¿qué se puede esperar de esta jente? que le heche la culpa al otro por todos sus problemas, ignorando cualquier solución razonable y llendo a las más facil, tal como cobrar cierto dinero por mes por ser desocupado y tener cierta cantidad de hijos... entonces, cuantos más hijos... mas cobro!!!.... lamentable...


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2010)

lo que señalo andres es cierto, yo lo vi primero aca.

pero..............
da para pensar mchas cosas, como alguien que puso en videos para compartir y mas... 
una mujer africana   que hablaba de que no hay solo una verdad.

y si esa es una publicidad de los gobiernos?? para manipular a la gente ??
mas de el martillar constante que se hace en la publicidad de que nos resignemos, que la culpa la tenemos nosotros ???

yo no coincido NADA de esa BASURA .
por que ??? 
por que es un texto sencillo que quiere convencernos que es nuestra culpa Y QUE LOS GOBERNANTES NO TIENEN NADA QUE VER. (se me van los dedos para decir esto de bronca e indignacion).

miren, vamos a estudiar sencillamente una estructura social:
1 -- es lo que es ,y cabe un estudio para ver el comportamiento , hay personas y siempre las habra que son de una forma y de otra.
PERO .....

2 -- el ser humano con sus deficiencias ha intentado crear un sistema organizado, *con leyes.*
y los que hacen las leyes hicieron *estucturas de poder,* las cuales , de nuevo, por el hombre se envician, pero esas estructuras tienen un fin:
dirigir y organizar.
los gobernantes tienen una funcion (muchas en verdad) :

no es funcion de un gobierno poner kiosquitos, ni poner verdulerias ni ferreterrias.
si es su funcion  (**) poner escuelas y propiciar la creacion de grandes obras como ser represas o conservar lugares historicos o santuarios naturales.

pues bien , tambien es funcion de el gobierno como dije escuelas pero si somos mas genericos:
la educacion, el respeto, la higiene , la salud, la seguridad (**) .
por que de eso no se van a a ocupar los particulares.
por que ??
por que asi tenemos las estructuras, los particulares no tiennen recursos para eso y aunque un ricachon los tuviese chocarian los poderes y organizacion : ( no es tu funcion, ) .

por eso la sociedad lo que hizo es :
darle el poder a los gobernantes, darles "la tarea" de organizar y hacer cosas.

estos HDP torcieron todo, no hacen un carajo , es mas.........si hacen, pero al revez, en vez de trabajar para la sociedad lo que hacen es usar lso recursos en contra de la sociedad:
¿¿ y -.........que es "en contra" ????

si vos tenes  a la sociedad confundida, sin educacion, perdida que no recuerda ni ve como es la cosa.
por que cada persona en su individualismo no ve lo gigantesca que es a sociedad,y asi, todos vivimos en medio de un desorden , donde todo (**) esta mal y nos culpamos entre nosostros.
asi estos gobernantes utilizan lso recursos para su fin particular, y para no terminar como maria antonieta gastan tremendos recursos (total, es plata nuesta) en confundir a la gente , manipularla.

si la gente es asi, por que entonces no se cambian las cosas?? y esto se logra con ejemplos y educacion, pero........aca de nuevo, la publicidad para tontos y como tontos creemso todo lo que dice la TV y la PC : que el cambio viene desde abajo (la gente.
¿ y quien lo dice ¿¿? 
ja ..los de arriba.:enfadado:
mira vos.
pero si vos queres hacer un cambio desde abajo te reprime la policia con bastones y gases lacrimogenos.
si queres dar una opinion distinta no te dan bola y si sos cargoso te mandan a reprimir.
es mas,ya hay enalgunso paises incluso estructuras parapolicias.

no sean estupidos cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
me van a decir que fue el pueblo el que creo el gobieron de bush ??
o a cuba ??
o a chavez ?? 
que la gente le gusta vivir mal, sometida ?? 
piensennnnnnnnnnnn

miren com algunos gobernantes incluso arman estructuras afiladisimas de represion, de control de medis , solo para que su verdad sea la unica, para manipular a el pueblo.
es tanto el poder que incluso utilizan la educacion escolar para manipular la mente de lso niños.

haggggggggg
mierda de mundo en que vivimos.
ese video que pusieron da asco por el fondo que tiene.

miren a sus lados, : su familia, sus amigos ,que son ??
no merecen un mundo mejor ??
o son todos ladrones y mierda que se merecen un pais cada vez peor ??.



haaaaaaaaa
que bronca.
pondria a punto de nuevo la guillotina.:enfadado:



EDIT (N. 20 )
es logico que vean esto reflejado en distintos paises, todos somos similares, acaso creen que un unos paises viven con ropa y otrs desnudos?? unos enedificios y otros bajo tierra?
somos iguales y la manipulacion es tambien similar.
todos lso paises tienen edificios, calles , autos, la gente trabaja, se agrupa en familias.
y cada uno vive con su familia, nad mas.
la gente no esta al tanto de las cosas de los gobiernos.
ni siquiera los socios de un club estan al tanto de los temas internos de el club, para eso hay un presidente ,tesoreros etc.
es asi la estructura.
cada quien "deberia" de hacerse cargo de lo suyo, pero hay cargos que dan PODER, por que manejan desiciones y dinero a granel.
y eso corrompe.
y ahi terminamso mal.
 y la gente es INGENUA confiada  Y por eso la usan y engañan.


ah....la guillotina.
si no fuese que seguro la terminarian manejando los mismos gobernantes ............





























UN PAIS ............UN ACCIDENTE .

despues la sigo


----------



## unleased! (May 13, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Me recordaste el programa del History Channel: Unidos por la historia
> 
> Saludos!!!


 Me recuerda mas a este: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vdsuO7Gpmg&feature=related

Por cierto ¿Son los norteamericanos estupidos?:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVbobdL3yi0&feature=related
- Star Wars está basada en una historia real.
¿Verdadero o falso?
- Verdadero

- ¿Quién es Fidel Castro?
- ¿Un cantante?

Es lo que hay. Estados Unidos con una historia reciente cree que las guerras son la panacea. Aquí Europa ya fué diezmada muchas veces, la mentalidad y los pensamientos de aquí están forjados a partir de crueles masacres (en España todavía está muy marcada en la memoria y en la sociedad la guerra civil y su posterior dictadura). Aunque el anterior gobierno español apoyó la guerra de irak lo hizo sin el apoyo del pueblo (no gustó en absoluto, aunque se fuese de misión humanitaria con la cruz roja, ya que el ejercito español sufrió bajas). No nos tomamos el comcepto de "guerra" tan a la ligera.

Lo curioso es que no saben ni donde está su pais en el mapa...

Asi que Mexicanos, Peruanos, Argentinos... no sufrais!!! vuestro vecino norteño tendrá mucho poder pero nunca os podran invadir porque no saben localizar vuestro pais y tampoco cuantos lados tiene un triángulo. El problema es que, como segun su definición un triángulo tiene cuatro lados, calculan mal las cordenadas y acaban invadiendo España, Francia o Italia.


Olvidense de politica y riense un poco que ya hay muchas desgracias en la vida!!!!!


----------



## Nepper (May 13, 2010)

JAJAJAJA!!!! IMPRESIONANTE!!!
Tengo que admitir que yo soy ignorante, con la historia de mi país y con el mundo lamentablemente.
Pero por favor... el muro de berlin??? Star Wars???
Miren esto, creo que el tema de Estadounidenses ignorantes era un tema evidente desde hace un buen rato... muchos saben de que epoca es esta serie...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd-TaPlmnLo


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 13, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Desafortunadamente ese abuso de poder siempre se ha dado a lo largo de toda la historia y siempre se dara hasta que el pueblo se canse y arme una revolucion y despues cambiara el gobierno y volvera el ciclo...
> 
> En lo personal la unica manera de romper el ciclo es enseñarle al pueblo a pensar... desafortunadamente hay que romper la ley de pareto (80-20) que dice que el 20% de la poblacion hace el 80% del trabajo... si ese 20% se cansa de hacer su trabajo entonces va a abusar del 80% de la poblacion y el ciclo comenzara de nuevo...



para enseñar al pueblo a PENSAR primero ay que quitar el hambre ,con hambre nadie piensa,con hambre el pueblo saca lo peor de si y los politicos aprobechan esa cituacion paracomprar su poder a cambio de espejitos de colores ,promesas y engaños por eso yo pienso que nunca se lograra el cambio (demas esta decir que por lo menos en mi pais nadie se preocupa por la educacion de los chicos )
saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 13, 2010)

unleased! dijo:


> Por cierto ¿Son los norteamericanos estupidos?:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVbobdL3yi0&feature=related



Ese video* es "humor" (entrevistan a unas cuantas personas y solo editan a las que responden estupideces), no es adecuado para ejemplificar como es determinado grupo de personas (estadounidenses en este caso), ya que el resultado que saque el que lo mire se basaría en algunos pocos de ese grupo seleccionados por alguna razón en particular (en este caso su ignorancia). Estoy seguro de que si hiciéramos preguntas de ese estilo en Uruguay (por poner un ejemplo) o cualquier otro lugar sacaríamos unos cuantos como para ponerlos en un video de estos* (ignorantes hay en todos los paises).
Es decir, no hay que confundir las cosas: hay estadounidenses muy inteligentes, y lo principal: lo importante en esto no es la inteligencia (supongo que habrán pequeñas diferencias en el promedio de inteligencia entre las diferentes naciones), si no que tienen recursos, y en general, educación disponible fácilmente (al menos científica; y que a algunos como los del video* no les interese educarse es otra cosa). Y no, la ingeniería de los artefactos de guerra estadounidenses no puede ser explicada con ignorancia. En algunos casos, quizás estupidez (me hace acordar a esa frase de "Nunca atribuyas a la maldad lo que puede ser explicado con la estupidez"), pero no como la mostrada en este video*, que al fin y al cabo creo es estupidez mas ignorancia. Pensemos un poquito: ¿de donde vienen los procesadores de las computadoras que hacen a Foros de Electrónica posible? ¿Quién llevó a varias personas a la luna, inventó la bomba atómica, y tiene la capacidad de hacer explotar una en cualquier lugar de la superficie terrestre con precisión de unos pocos metros? Del mismo país en el que están esas personas del video*. 

*Con "video" me refiero al video "¿Son los norteamericanos estúpidos?" en el cual hacen preguntas a algunos estadounidenses y estos responden cualquier cosa.

PD:Unleased, por favor no te tomes a mal este comentario, no creo que hayas puesto ese video como prueba ni nada por el estilo, no es una crítica personal, es solo un comentario con los razonamientos que se me ocurrieron al ver el video (y lo que se me fue ocurriendo al escribir acá).

PD2: Si de verdad les interesa saber lo que saben los jóvenes estadounidenses sobre geografía, visiten http://www.nationalgeographic.com/roper2006/ *Que 1/5 de los gringos no sepa localizar a su propio país es mentira, las estadísticas dan resultados mucho mejores en términos de conocimientos geográficos.* Creo que en general, en el video de la señorita respondiendo a la pregunta "¿Por que crees que esto sucede?" (Que 1/5 de los estadounidenses no sepan ubicar a USA en un mapa), no pone demasiado en evidencia la ignorancia de la señorita (solo una incapacidad de construir enunciados coherentes), si no una mentira que hubiera pasado desapercibida si no fuera la particular forma en que fue respondida, y que hizo pensar seguramente a millones de personas que los estadounidenses son ignorantes.

PD3: No es que sienta simpatía hacia los estadounidenses, pero ellos tienen una buena educación y hay que aceptarlo. Afirmar de forma no-irónica (no digo que lo hayan hecho por acá) que son ignorantes no es mas que poner en evidencia la ignorancia propia.
_________________________________________________________________________

 Estoy de acuerdo en que algunas personas son mucho mas responsables de como de bien va una nación que el ciudadano común (principalmente porque a largo plazo, para que un ciudadano común pueda hacer algo por si mismo necesita conocimientos y cultura, y eso lo controlan unas pocas personas, gobierno y medios). Iba a incluir a los profesores, pero si lo pensamos bien la capacidad de estos de cambiar algo depende muchísimo de la de los gobiernos.

PD último: disculpen que me vaya por las ramas, pero en estos temas casi-filosóficos es imposible no hacerlo (y digo casi porque estamos hablando de asuntos un poco mas terrenales que la filosofía clásica ).


----------



## fernandob (May 13, 2010)

tsunami dijo:


> ,con hambre el pueblo saca lo peor de si y los politicos aprovechan esa situacion


.............



electrodan dijo:


> Ese video* es "humor" (entrevistan a unas cuantas personas y solo editan a las que responden estupideces), no es adecuado para ejemplificar como es determinado grupo de personas
> .



marque solo esto pero pones mas cosas interesantes, lo comparto 
es absurdo pensar que una nacion que es la primer potencia en tecnologia, economia y demas sea ignorante..............es ......como se dice aca" consuelo de tontos" .
esa nacion no es ignorante..para bien o para mal.

ademas, que no solo es destacable que no son ignorantes:
tampoco son tontos (si comparamos con otros) 
y tampoco son DEJADOS , puesto que llevan a cabo las cosas, no como otros paises , incluyendo al mio que se queda en bla bla y no construimos nada.




alguna vez puse un ejemplo, (volviendo a el tema ORIGINAL ) cuando ocurrio lo de las torres gemelas yo preste atencion a lo que ocurrio con los aviones secuestrados:
son el claro ejemplo de cualquier pais:
un avion es como la estructura de un pais:
podes decir que en el avion hay democracia pero el avion va a donde deciden los 4 monos que estan en la cabina, aunque atras haya 500 tipos que quieren ir para el otro lado y aterrizar a salvo, importa un joraca.
discutiran entre ellos al pedo, haran reuniones y lo que quieras, pero los que tienen los mandos son los 4 locos que estan en la cabina.

11/9 lo explico claramente.
y la historia de muchisimos paises tambien .

asi que ..........no seamos ilusos, si creemos que manejamos el avion .
es una ridiculez, es mas, es tan absurdo y se burlan tanto los de la cabina que encima , cuando se mandan una cagada suelen decir que fue culpa nuestra, como ese videito.
que barato que se nos engaña :enfadado:

y no son solo algunos de uds. yo me he cansado , luego de DECENIOS de tratar de explicarle a familiares mios, gente mayor como es la cosa , pero ellos siempre dicen cosas como :
"lo que pasa es que no los dejaron trabajar"
"es que es muy dificil, ya la cosa venia mal"
"estan tratando " (hace 10 años que esta ese apellido en el poder y esta tratando ?? ).
en fin, la gente comun son abejas trabajadoras, ingenuas, se comen cualquier pastelito.

la gent que tiene la posibilidad de hacer algo por que esta en la cabina es una HDP , por que solo un HDP recorre el camino hasta la cabina , un camino dificli, en el cual hay que venderse, prostituirse , convertirse en una mala persona (si no lo es desde chico) .
es mas..........en parte todos ayudamos un poco .

coincido en muchas cosas de las que ponen , alguien puso en otro tema algo de que no es lo peor la gente mala . sino la gran cantidad de gente que no hace nada para detener a los malos.
pues yo creo que hay algo peor y es que cuando se llega a un punto determinado no hay retorno, es como cuando pasaste el punto de ruptura de el Dz :
se fue la I. al carajo.
cuando hay ya mucha gente "convertida" a la decepcion, a la resignacion........ya nada se puede hacer, uno que intenta hacer algo se siente realmente solo, y asi es . 
nada sirve.


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 18, 2010)

Tu discurso, Fernandob, es interesante, pero voy a describir algunas discrepancias que tengo con tus enunciados:

- Considero correcta esa idea de que el "poder" está concentrado en una minoría, con una enorme tendencia a la perversión, por llamarla de algún modo. Pero tampoco podemos olvidarnos de la contribución de enormes cantidades de personas que forman la base del sistema con el mismo: las comunicaciones, el transporte, la defensa, la educación: todo el poder de una minoría descansa sobre una mayoría. Si nadie contribuyera con el mismo, de nada servirían ni el dinero, ni las armas, ni las tecnologías, porque nadie los usaría. Hay una responsabilidad colectiva; aunque también es cierto que los cambios sociales, políticos, económicos, etc. son muy difíciles de lograr. La inercia sistémica es enorme.

- En nuestras "democracias representativas", el Estado limita (o directamente abandona) sus responsabilidades en pos del sector privado (educación, salud, seguridad, energía, comunicación, alimentación, ¡Hasta el agua!....).Y a medida que el Estado limita cada vez más su participación, son las empresas privadas las que ganan influencia, hasta lograr dominar los aspectos vitales de la sociedad. El Estado se convierte en una gerencia común a toda la cúpula empresarial, pues para que su representación (el Gobierno) pueda tomar medidas, necesita del apoyo del sector privado so pena de ser destruido, pues el Estado ya no es autónomo. El Estado no controla la producción de comida, ni el uso del agua, ni la producción industrial, ni el comercio, (y suerte que acá en Argentina hay educación y salud pública; en Chile, por ejemplo, tengo entendido que eso ni siquiera existe). Justamente, de esto se trata el debate que se está dando desde hace algunos años en Latinoamérica acerca de la intervención estatal, el libre comercio, entre otras, y el papel de los Estados (particularmente en Venezuela, Bolivia, Ecuador, Brasil, Argentina…. países cuyos gobiernos últimamente pretenden una mayor intervención estatal a la que estamos acostumbrados).

- Los cambios más fundamentales necesitan mucho tiempo para observarse. Por ejemplo: si hoy le damos educación a un grupo de niños analfabetos, los resultados se verán (parcialmente) en una década. Y esto es la aproximación más favorable, pues nosotros no tenemos en cuenta el medio en que están sumergidos (analfabetismo de sus allegados, tradiciones, religión….).Tampoco tenemos en cuenta los esfuerzos necesarios para lograr extender estos cambios a todas partes (en el ejemplo: no es lo mismo educar a 100 pibes que a toda la población analfabeta de un país al mismo tiempo) así como los errores que pudieran cometerse en el proceso.

Y también me quedó picando que metas en la misma bolsa a EEUU, Cuba y Venezuela. Me encantaría que te explayes un poco en esta posición.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2010)

hola alejandro, no se si te hablare exactametne de lo mismo, pero el ser humano esta "intentando " sobrevivir , adaptarse.
¿ a que me refiero? 
tratare de ser muy generico.

somos la unica especie que NO tiene un comportamiento, cualquier otro animal se comporta siempre igual, pero nosotros no , al parecer decimos que tenemos inteligencia y eso nos permite elegir.
algunos son egoistas, otros comunitarios, unos ladrones, otros trabajadores, otros.............
en millones de años esto que estamos haciendo es ..........algo nuevo.
vivir agrupados en sociedades de millones de personas.

el otro dia escuchaba la conferencia que pusieron en videos para compartir.......


Chico3001 dijo:


> Algo sobre la responsabilidad:
> 
> http://newmedia.ufm.edu/gsm/index.php/Vida,_libertad_y_conciencia
> 
> Saludos...


y al final el tipo decia que los impuestos estan mal, con los que pagamos la educacion publica, no me parecio correcto.
y me quede pensandolo.

el problema de el ser humano es que vive evolucionando , cambiando, siempre moviendose entre el mal y el bien, ......si tenemos una epoca de guerras que nos hace sufrir buscaremso la paz.
pero si estamos en paz y bajamos los brazos siempre se nos llena de "vivos" que abusan de el grupo y se apoderan de el control llevandonos hacia el lado malo.
conoces si sos de Argentina la frase: "hecha la ley hecha la trampa" ,pues que el ser humano debe moverse rapido en estas sociedades, por que sino te aplastan, te engañan.

no somos una especie equilibrada

es mas,fijate el problema:
somos seres individualistas, pero queremos vivir en sociedad.
no se si veias viaje a las estrellas, los bhorn esos seres de mente colectiva, bueno, pues nosotros no lo somos.
y es ...........una paradoja:
que ersonas egoistas, individualistas tengan el poder de millones.
en la historia siempre fracaso, dio a corrupcion.

luego esta nuestra historia reciente:
desde las colonias y la epoca d eeclavos , bueno, enesa epoca habia AMOS y  ESCLAVOS.
ahora no hay ....... no hay ??????
que engañados estamos , cada año paso, uno tras otro y todo fue evolucionando, adaptandose, de igual forma que los esclavos consiguieron la libertad tambien los amos fueron evolucionando y acomodandose, logrando seguir siendolo pero en forma disimulada.

no importa lo que hagamos, la politica que tomemos, no lo digo yo.........ya se ve y se probo en la historia:
democracia, comunismo, populismo , capitalismo , retontismo, como se llame y las ideas que tenga:
siempre habra vivos que se acomoden y "USEN "a los demas, quien este en el poder se engolosinara, se convertira en un dictador.
mira a bush .... y a sadam .
no importa.


y .........se puede hacer algo ????
ponele que si , supongamos.
como haces ??
me refiero a que , suponete que tenes una buena idea, un buen plan para reestructurar los paises de el mundo y vas a tocarle el timbre a bush y a sadam y al chino y a nuestra KK para decirles que sabes como hacer las cosas bien .
sabes que te an a decir??
MARCHE PRESO !!!!
ahora que estamos nosotros en el poder y podemos robar millones,nadar en el abuso y vos me vas a decir que tengo que ser responsable, trabajar , tener etica,armar una sociedad de verdad justa :enfadado:................



al final pones lo de la educacion, mira te hare unso comentariso sencillos:
este es un concepto ,un ejempplo que me sirve para casi todo :
ponele que yo no soy arquitecto, no se nada d ehacer edificios, nada.
pero cada vez que paso por esa esquina donde hay unaobra solo veo a 3 o4  vagos que estan preparando el asado, hace meses que esta todo igual, no entra material ni nada.
¿ me equivoco si digo que esa obra  ?
ahora si cada vez que paso veo que entra material, a gente trabajando , mes a mes crece un piso o 2 , puedo decir que esa obra   ?

no hace falta saber para darse cuenta.
hay conceptos que son sencillos y claros.

lo de la educacion,la miseria,la justicia, el cuidado de el medio ambiente, la honestidad (o lo contrario a todo eso ) se ve rapido.
Y LOS RESULTADOS TAMBIEN.
si bien como vos decis tardas 10 años en ver a esos niños que educaste hechos profesionales , eso si , pero veras tambien en solo unos meses los resultados de LAS POLITICAS que tomes.
si en un pais toman politicas de hacer entrar a "amigos" , de corrupcion, de no ayudar, lo notaras pronto .

si en un pais ves que se esta organizando la cosa para que hay atrabajo honesto, para educar bien, se le da oportunidades de trabajo , se inicia la buena educacion.............en seguida ves el cambio en la actitud d ela gente.

mira , te dire otra historia o pensamiento mio que es bastante generico.
es algo que me di cuenta respecto de los grupos :

ponele un pais o una empresa.
suponete que sube al podr un tipo que le gusta PESCAR.
bueno, pues la gente que es afin, le gusta pescar seguro se acomodara, tendra preferencia, sera bien vista por el nuevo jefe.

suponete que sube al poder un tipo muy honesto , bueno pues los locos ladrones se deberan cuidar, quedar en las sombras , por que el jefe controlara.

suponete que sube al poder un loco HDP , un tipo que gusta de cazar , de disparar, que en el fondo tiene alma de abusador, pues de a poco saldran de su escondite todos los similares y se armara una estructura bastante oscura, podrosa y abusiva, para mi asi paso con el nazismo.

es MALO que todo dependa d eunos pocos, es malo que un tipo se llame presidente y tenga 4 o 6 años de poder, de libertad de hacer LO QUE SE LE CANTE.
es malo que esas estructuras, por ser humanas EVOLUCIONEN , ya que aprendieron a responder acusaciones, a hacer "desaparecer" a quienes muestran que estan MAL. , aprendieron a usar los recursos publicos para manipular, engañar, cubrirse .
ya no existe mas un watergate, ni una lewinski .......hoy dia , se aprendio de eso, quien quire moverle el piso a un presidente DESAPARECE.
segun el pais eso hace rato ocurre.


en fin, lo que quiero decir es que no es facil, por culpa de el ser humano.
ocurre , por culpa de el ser humano .
y si b
no fuese por eso..........seria facil.
muy facil.




*igual, volviendo al tema original:
yo Argentino , yo Mexicano , yo .........*

vos , yo , el , somos gente diversa, cada quien lo podemos ver en este foro tenemso pensamientos propios.
MIREMOS ESTE FORO , es un micro pais.,interesante para analizar.
en otros temas como este  se ve la diferencia de opiniones, somo seress individuales y con ideas propias.
pero fijate que si tenemso la oportunidad tratamos de llegar a algo bien, conversamos y tratamos de solucionar cosas.
MIRA LA ELECTRONICA yo, en parte extraño el colegio, epoca en la que un grupo de gente se reunia a solucionar algo , no a discutir como estupidos de una novela ridicula.
yo soy Argentino, el otro es Mexicano pero todos tenemos familia y amigos, nuestas costumbres en general son sanas, no adoramos a el demonio, no es hitler nuestro idolo, no deseamos la muerte de nuestro vecino ni matamos mascotas, no ambicionamos desmedidamente el poder  ni someter a nadie.
NO MERECEMOS UN PAIS DE MIERDA COMO ESE VIDEO QUIERE HACERNOS CREER .
queremso trabajar, estudiar, compartir con un grupo de amigos un rato. 
ese video lo armaron los politicos, gente que si ambiciona desmedidamente , que si le interesa someter a los demas, manipularlos , gent que se agrupo , que se rodeo de gente mala:
KK, menem, anibal fernandez, delia, moyano y tantos figurines , algunos bien poderosos, otros que tienen su castillito miserable en una villa .
esa gente trabaja.........para joder a los demas.

no te olvides, vos no podes armar un video , ni manejar la TV , ni cortar la 9 de julio cuando te conviene ni bloquear la produccion de un pais , ni anular la educacion, ni siquiera tenes cara para mentir en la cara a otros .............ellos/as  si.


----------



## alejandrow999 (May 21, 2010)

Fernandob, te quedé debiendo una respuesta. Hay varias cosas que quiero comentar:

- El video no lo he visto.... pero estuve mirando en esa página (de la Universidad Francisco Marroquín) y esencialmente se trata de una universidad burguesa, en el sentido literal de la palabra (http://newmedia.ufm.edu/gsm/index.php?title=Clausura_Seminario_Esp%C3%ADritu_Emprendedor_%282006%29. P) (no pongo el link para que vean el video: con lo que está escrito es suficiente). Por tanto, no es raro que sus disertantes estén en contra de los impuestos (he encontrado ahí un videito acerca de Milton Friedman, que dice que la desregulación laboral favorece a los trabajadores. También vi uno diciendo que el cambio climático es un verso de los países progresistas.... ).

- Acerca de las políticas: vos me decís que uno puede ver el progreso de unas politicas particulares, en el corto plazo. Y ponés el ejemplo de la obra. Hay un detalle en ese enunciado, y es que vos podés observar en vivo y en directo lo que sucede. En nuestra sociedad, esto rara vez ocurre. En el ejemplo anterior, ¿Qué hubiese pasado si la obra hubiese estado en un barrio que no frecuentás, o en otra ciudad? Vos, como mucho, hubieses escuchado hablar de la misma, si progresó, se estancó o la derrumbaron. No tenés, en principio,  una certeza de lo que está pasando, pues dependés de lo que te dice otra gente, que no simepre tiene las mejores intenciones. En el caso del país, vos tenés la mayor parte de la información transmitida por medios privados, pertenecientes a unos pocos grupos económicos y que  *no son controlados por el Estado *. Hay medidas tomadas por el Gobierno Nacional, por ejemplo, que son distorsionadas por estos medios privados, y hay otras que ni siquiera son mencionadas. 

- La corrupción: hay que tener cuidado con eso. Siempre hay  oportunistas en los movimientos políticos, sociales, etc.  pero no se puede asumir simplemente que estos oportunistas sean invencibles, pues si lo asumimos así cualquier esfuezo nuestro por un cambio lo consideraríamos inútil, y no nos serviría de nada. 
Además, hay un arma extremadamente eficiente, que es la difamación. Y cualquiera puede ser víctima de ella. Por lo tanto, hay que tener cuidado cuando un Fulano habla mal de un Mengano: Mengano puede ser corrupto, pero también puede ser honesto. Y nosotros nos quedaríamos con lo primero.


- Los sistemas políticos: el capitalismo no fracasó: casi todo el mundo lo adoptó (voluntariamente o por la fuerza). Si hay hambre, miseria, etc, eso no es un fracaso de este sistema: aquí, los derechos son proporcionales al poder adquisitivo del individuo (por algo Marx le puso ese título, ¿no?). El empresario tiene su fábrica o su comercio; banquero y el inversionista tiene plata. El terrateniente tiene tierras. Los obreros y campesinos trabajan para los anteriores. Y el gobierno ahí no se mete (a menos que los primeros se lo exijan). Y todos somos libres, que de eso se trata.   
El socialismo y el comunismo tampoco fracasaron: lo que sí han fracasado son algunos de los primeros intentos históricos para establecerlo.
En ese sentido, el régimen cubano no fracasó: ha logrado cosas increíbles en materia de salud, educación, alimentación. Pero sigue siendo un país pobre, luego de 50 años de régimen socialista. Es una pequeña isla con pocos recursos naturales, albergando a 11 millones de personas. Sigue teniendo un "embargo" de alcances mundiales, promovido por el país más poderoso del planeta. Cada tanto les pasa un huracán por arriba. En los años '90, el "bloque socialista" se vino a pique, casi todo el mundo le volvió la espalda y Cuba se quedó política y económicamente sola, pasando así por una gran crisis (fue en esa epoca cuando muchos cubanos desesperados se lanzaban en balsas al mar, para ir a Miami y acceder al "sueño americano"). Pero no fue porque Fidel Castro fuese un "dictadorasesinocorruptovivaCubalibre", sino por las enormees dificultades que conlleva el mantenimiento de una revolución, y las metidas de pata que pudieran haber cometido (que las hubo también). 
Con Chavez se puede decir otro tanto. Estuvo 10 años en el poder, y en ese tiempo llevó al cabo algunas políticas interesantes (por ejemplo, la modificación de la constitución, en la cual habían 69 propuestas y los medios mundiales solo publicaban la de "reelección indefinida"). Pero  estuvo preparando el terreno para reformas más profundas: la conversión del "Estado burgués" en Estado socialista (la influencia marxista en las ideas de Chavez es notable). La expropiaciones, el gran gasto militar y rearme de Venezuela, entre otras, apuntan precisamente a eso: lograr la formación de un Estado obrero, y defenderlo de cualquier amenaza extranjera (particularmente, Estados Unidos) de ser necesario.       
A esto me refería también con eso de que 10 años no es tanto en términos poliíticos.
Y de ambos regímenes se dicen muchas mentiras. Y también de regímenes mucho más moderados (el de Evo Morales, el de Correa... incluso podría meter aca a Lula y a los Kirchner: no por nada al ex presidente lo eligieron secretario de Unasur).

Espero no haber sido demasiado extenso, pero cuesta ser sintético en este tipo de cosas.

Saludos.


----------

